# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Искажения монитора.

## Yurec66

Проблема следующая. Монитор Samsung 17. Точно модель не помню. Если это принципиально, то вечером доуточню. Проблема следующая. Заметил, что когда на мониторе картинка (во вьювере) расположена посредине монитора, то она одноко формата. Стоит мне перетащить картинку ближе к краю монитора влево (или вправо), до она начинает расширяться. Т.е., к примеру смотрю фотку чела. Тяну ее к левому боку монитора , лицо у него начинает заметно растягиваться. Тащу к середине - возвращается к нормальному виду. Ну, расширения не такие уж и грандиозные, но глазу заметные. Чтобы это значило? В чем тут дело? Установлено разрешение 1280х1024. Ставил 1280х960 - существенных изменений не замечено.

----------


## Cheechako

Хоть какого типа-то монитор можно сказать (ЭЛТ/ЖК)?
Если ЭЛТ - стоит посмотреть какой-нибудь Nokia Monitor Test, могут быть элементарные проблемы с питанием.

----------


## Yurec66

Монитор LG Flatron ez T710PH

----------


## Cheechako

Ну я и думал, что ЭЛТ. Советую посмотреть Nokia Monitor Test - в нём есть проверка стабильности питания (экран делится на три полосы, периодически переключающихся с белого на чёрный); при проблемах с питанием хорошо заметно искажение размера/формы полос. Проблема обусловлена тем, что со временем происходит падение ёмкости/рост тока утечки конденсаторов блока питания монитора; у самого была такая неприятность с одним из мониторов вскоре после покупки :(.
 Проявлялась в изменении формы окон при перемещении по экрану (чем ярче окно, тем заметнее); мешало не сильно, но глаза уставали быстро.

----------


## Yurec66

Вчера скачал и смотрел этот тест. Там все тесты по названиям. А этот как называется? Смотрел по сведению есть проблемы, не везде, особенно по углам, линии разных цветов не стыкуются правильно.

----------


## Cheechako

C названием возможны проблемы :) : в древней (от 2000 г.) англоязычной версии это называется "High Voltage" (показано на рис.). Несведение - тут вопрос, насколько оно заметное: одно дело, если видно на тестах, совсем другое - когда видно на обычном экране, во время работы.
 Если не лезть внутрь, действенны доморощенные методы - снижение разрешения и частоты, только работать ныне на 800*600 50 Гц мало реально и неприятно :(
 Если в найденной версии Nokia Test что-то не так, могу выложить на какой-нибуль файлообменник (размер всего 400 К, установки не требует).

----------


## Yurec66

В моей версии теста это называется "Стабилизация размера", если это то конечно, по картинке вроде похоже [img]test.jpg[/img] Этот тест запускается и появляется полоса посредине, затем меняется на черную широкую посредине, белые сверху и снизу. Короче не знаю как правильно объяснить. Что по этому тесту можно определить?

----------


## Cheechako

Этот тест позволяет судить о стабильности высоковольтного питания монитора - при проблемах заметно "плавание" ширины полос при переключении их цветов, либо появление трапециевидности по бокам; эффект усиливается с увеличением яркости/контрастности (грубо говоря, при тёмном экране ток в трубке маленький, при белом - большой, если блок питания не справляется, размеры белых и чёрных полей начинают отличаться). Был какой-то аналогичный тест с бОльшим количеством линий, тогда вместо прямых линии по краям экрана становились видны "ступеньки".
P.S. видел несколько случаев искажений, связанных с фокусировкой (точнее, равномерностью фокусировки), но там тесты уже не требовались :(

----------


## Yurec66

Еще раз запустил этот тест. Там сперва посредине 1 широкая белая полоса. Затем смена на 1 широкую черную и две белых сверху ее и снизу. Обрамляет это все квадрат из тонкой белой полосы. Так вот в момент переключеня чередования полос, заметно "дыхание" белого квадрата. Т.е. когда две белые полосы , он увеличивается в периметре, одна посредине - уменьшается. Ступенек никаких вроде невидно. Но "дышащий" квадрат заметен. Если кликнуть правым мышом, то тест переключается на большой белый и черный квадраты, сменяющие друг друга. Белый квадрат продолжает "дышать". Это о чем-то говорит?

----------


## Cheechako

Это как раз и говорит о проблемах с питанием. Такой эффект отсутствует на дорогих (профессиональных) мониторах (собственно, поэтому они и дорогие:)), обычно слабо заметен на новых "бытовых", но по прошествии времени может проявиться на любых :( - в принципе, вопрос везения (на работе стоит монитор, который по характеристикам лет семь как выбросить пора, но работает как часы).
 Если есть знакомые радиолюбители - может быть, смогут помочь (по нашим временам ремонт после гарантийного срока обычно не имеет смысла просто по деньгам, дешевле новое устройство купить). Конечно, ешё вопрос, насколько сильно эффект проявляется и мешает.

----------


## Yurec66

Да собственно особо и не мешает. Принципе этот монитор я покупал б/у по рекламе за 15 убитых енотов. Даже если и ваще выйдет из строя, то не жалко будет и выкинуть. Но даже если он и сейчас при разрешении 1280х1024 неплохо кажет - это уже не есть плохо. Так что сколько послужит - столько послужит. :)
Еще раз уточню.... Именно "дыхание" бело квадрата говорит о неисправности по питанию? Т.е. в идеале при смене полос он должен стоять на одном месте?

----------


## Cheechako

Это наиболее яркое проявление, на нормальном мониторе полосы/квадраты меняться не должны (во многих магазинах Nokia Test использовалcя для проверки при продаже): когда-то у меня был Rolsen. обладавший таким свойством "от рождения" (покупал не от хорошей жизни), заменил на Samsung - всё нормально (зато почти вдвое дороже ;) ). Для ЖК-мониторов этот пункт теста смысла не имеет по определению :)
 В принципе, если монитор держит 1280х1024  - это уже хорошо, фактический стандарт для 17" всё-таки 1024х768 (нередко предел 800х600).

----------


## Yurec66

А есть-ли какие существенные отличия в разрешениях 1280х1024 и 1280х960. Устанавливал и то и то, в надежде что это как-то повлияет на предотвращение искажения монитора.

----------


## Cheechako

Увы нет :(
Есть "народное мнение", что рабочее разрешение это такое, на котором частота >80Гц (точная цифра - вопрос спорный, однако чем выше, тем лучше), поскольку иначе глаз замечает "мигание"; а это и определяет оптимальное разрешение (на некоторых 17" мониторах можно поставить разрешение >2000, но при частоте 50Гц или меньше.

----------


## Yurec66

У меня больше чем 75 не выставляется, может еще и от карты зависит. У меня Radeon 9000.

----------


## Cheechako

Крвйне сомнительно, чтобы была виновата карта (описания конкретно этой нет, но аналогичные ей по параметрам легко держат 100Гц при 1600x1024 и до 150-170 при разрешении 1280x1024; я не слышал о мониторах, способных больше чем на 100 Гц при 1280x1024, вернее, это уже спецоборудование, выпускаемое малыми партиями за очень большие деньги); если посмотреть список всех режимов, наверняка там будут цифры, запредельные для монитора :).

----------


## Yurec66

ДействительноЮ, Everestom смотрел, там такие режимы описаны, что ого го. Я пробывал раз на нем установить 1400 Х ... или 1600Х... не помню, он взял, но шрифт мелкий и частота такая, что прям полосы видны визуально. Насиловать конечно не стоит, главное чтобы комфортно работать было. И ессно использовать все доступнгое пространство монитора по максимуму. Как вспомню начало работы на 640х480... бр.., даже и не верится , что такое было :)

----------


## Cheechako

Ха! А максимум 320x240x256 цветов? :(
И какой восторг был от 14" монитора, державшего 1600x1200 (ничего не видно, зато сама возможность! :)).
 Сейчас же и 19" маловато становится.

----------


## Yurec66

Ну, 14"  да 1600х1200 мне кажется это из области фантастики :), ну кто его знает... А 19 монитор для работы считаю это максимум, больший уже занатта, не удобно работать, если конечно не с графикой работать.

----------


## Cheechako

У самого такой был :) - какой-то экзотической английской компании, занимавшейся изготовлением вроде как лётных тренажёров (как он к нам попал при мизерном тираже - ума не приложу, концы нашёл после длительных поисков).
 19" - при покупке года два назад думал, что много (до этого не решился купить ЭЛТ, всё-таки 25кг тяжело); сейчас подумываю о 24"; хотя в данный момент "стукаю" на 10" нетбуке, и ничего, к настольному аппарату подхожу всё реже ;)

----------


## Yurec66

А кстати, на ЖКИ проверка по питанию не проводится? У меня на работе стоит... НА нем посмотрел- все пучком, квадрат не "дышит"

----------


## Cheechako

Естественно, там же нет фокусировки, которая и создаёт все проблемы с ЭЛТ
 :).
На ЖК можно смотреть отсутствие "битых/мёртвых! пикселов, цвета, яркость/контрастность... Им бы ещё такую же цветопередачу, как у трубок, и возможность менять разрешение - вообще бы цены не было.

----------


## Yurec66

Понятно. Ну что, будем работать с чем есть. Спасибо за консультацию.

----------


## Cheechako

Don't mention it :)

----------

